
Why Seattle startups have an advantage - androidlives
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/234469/
======
mtmail
Summary: Small Silicon Valley startups tend to sell to medium size startups.
In Seattle there isn't such a market and the small startups have to find real
customers.

In my opinion that reasoning says more about Silicon Valley than Seattle. If
that's the case then any startup outside the Bay Area would have an advantage.

------
Chefkoochooloo
Very interesting article. I have to agree with this article. Being a startup
in the Silicon Valley is a very difficult task, which is scaring many to look
for outer markets. A market like Seattle is a great place to start.

